# Solved: Powerpoint Copy and Paste



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok I have an issue with PowerPoint XP and copy and paste. When I create two text boxes, fill them in with text, copy one to the other, the text comes out differently. The text automatically formats to whatever the page is formatted, losing the formatting that was copied. It does give you the option later to keep the original formatting, but this is a pain You have to click on the little paint brush after you paste and tell it to use the original formatting. Is there any way to just make it keep the original formatting by default? Like it did in Powerpoint 2000?

1st pic... Original file.

2nd Pic... Copied text on left over the text on right. Font is something different than either of them started out to be. It changed to the font that was displayed at the top of the page. 

3rd pic... Having to select keep formatting.


The thing is... I'm trying to make invitations. Im doing two per page. When I go to edit one, I copy and paste to the other to keep them the same. Even though they start out formatted the same, when I copy one and paste it over the other, the format always goes to whatever the default is.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Edit - Paste Special -Unformatted Text. ?


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

That works to some point... It keeps the fonts, but then I lose all the formatting that I had. Any bold, italic, and colors that I have are lost when I do that.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I see your point. I guess PowerPoint is about the last application I would have used for producing invitations, so maybe it's not well suited for such "destop publishing" events.

I would have used Publisher, or failing that Word as a second choice.

(Mind you I have also seen such things done in Excel....)


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Well it wouldn't have been my first choice either... These are for a lady in my company and she doesn't want to be "bothered" by recreating them. They were created a long time ago in PowerPoint 2000.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Have fun. I had a similar project, and just had to reformat...


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Maybe missing something but ... couldn't you just finish the first one to your satisfaction, then clone a second one alongside by CTRL+Shift+dragging it?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

You need to do
Edit
Paste Special
Formatted text.


That will paste with all the formatting


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Well apprently there is no easy way around it. Just have to do it the new way. I guess there is no simple cut and paste in the new PowerPoint. Consider this issue solved. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Matt
I don't know how much you know about powerpoint, so excuse me if I appear to be trying to teach you to suck eggs.

If I was trying to do what you appear to be doing, I would start my new presentation, by going into the master slide first and changing the font style, size and any other formatting options before I begin to do the job that you appear to be doing.

Menu View, Master, Slide Master

Don't worry about what you see there, just set the formatting options that you require as if you were in a normal slide.

When you have finished doing that, close the master view.

Save the presentation

Everytime you create a text box from then on, it will retain the formatting that you require.

As I say, not sure how much you know about PP.


----------

